# Let me see your Black dogs



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I love a solid or almost solid black dog let me see em please


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

This is Monkey


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

So pretty and does dishes too? I need one like that lol


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's the only black dog in my house:


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

FloorCandy said:


> Here's the only black dog in my house:


Hee hee he is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

here is my black girl her name is Pearle


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Where does Monkey work Paul?? Im lovin the tie LOL


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey works with the Men in Black Agent M


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

My pup


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Some black dogs pat and present at Elysium Fields Mastiffs


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Does Dosia count he's seal but he looks black some times


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Ellis


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Very nice dogs everybody


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am loving that black dog sampsons dad with the spikey collar, gorgeous dog!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

melrosdog said:


> Ellis


I LOVE ME SOME ELLIS!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Does it count if I picked out a black puppy??? She turned blue around 10 weeks in age


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Axel at 7 months


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

Mia 2 yr old


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I do not own her anymore but she is stunning! She is a caragan dog was was 37lbs


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

My boy Max...just turned 2 a few weeks ago and is about 75 pounds.




























Big black and small black..lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I do not own her anymore but she is stunning! She is a caragan dog was was 37lbs


Lisa i LOOOOVE this dog.
*le sigh*


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love this picture of Miss V.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I love this picture of Miss V.


Great pic V is awesome, what kinda car is that she's sittin by it looks like one of cool old school mobster cars


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you like dogs with a lot of contrast too??


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

this isnt mine, its my cousins.. its also Daisy's daddy, he's a big boy

his name is Luni


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great lookin dogs


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

kg420 said:


> Great pic V is awesome, what kinda car is that she's sittin by it looks like one of cool old school mobster cars


 Thank you, Yep it was an old 55 chevy that he cut down. I thought mobster too that is why I used it for one of her pictures.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's my little sisters fat boy Bruce


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Here's my little sisters fat boy Bruce


AWWW!!!! He's sooo cute!!! But they need to cut back on the pupperoni! haha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> AWWW!!!! He's sooo cute!!! But they need to cut back on the pupperoni! haha


:clap: He's totally on a diet lol


----------

